# Newest addition for spring 2022!



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Mowing 6k sqft with a walk mower every 2 days wasn't terrible but after sodding the backyard this year and having nearly 14k sqft to mow I figured it was time to upgrade.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats!! What are those round yellow things on top of the reels?


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Congrats!! What are those round yellow things on top of the reels?


Wheel weights. Not real sure why they would be needed but they came with the mower.


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

Nice. I will be using my new Mclane Reel in spring to mow about 15k sqft. Thought about a riding mower but I'm still a young guy so figured I could use the exercise.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I could see those wheel weights being helpful if you are scalping thick bermuda.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice pick up. How did you score it?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Can I borrow that? :lol:

*Stares out across 20k sq ft from behind a 26" walk-mower*


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I could see those wheel weights being helpful if you are scalping thick bermuda.


I don't know if I've seen it on a Deere, but swapping a Toro triplex to cart tires worked pretty well for some extra traction.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> Can I borrow that? :lol:
> 
> *Stares out across 20k sq ft from behind a 26" walk-mower*


26" beats 21" but neither beat a 60" triplex.

That's a great find @Keepin It Reel!


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> Can I borrow that? :lol:
> 
> *Stares out across 20k sq ft from behind a 26" walk-mower*


I'm sitting here thinking about walk mowing 14k with a 21'' Toro and you have 20k to walk mow lol

It's all about perspective


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Can I borrow that? :lol:
> ...


Thanks man. Got what I feel was a good deal on it. Actually picked up 2 but planning to sell one of them.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

We're all friends here @Keepin It Reel what'd you pay for that thing? Looks amazing.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

gooodawgs said:


> We're all friends here @Keepin It Reel what'd you pay for that thing? Looks amazing.


I dont like talking prices on here. Weeks Auction has already ruined people and made many believe paying more than $600 for a greensmower is over paying lol


----------

